# Which one?



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, so Thatfishplace has a thing where if you enter a photo and get it in their magazine, you get a $20 gift certificate to Thatfishplace!!!!

So, help me choose which photo to enter!!!

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









Wow, I just realized a lot of these are of Sammy!  He is easy to take pictures of. 

So, just right the number photo that you think I should enter!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I like 5.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Definitely #5 :-D, the one of Wolfie is <3


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

5 and 6 look great they will probably look for tanks with a "plain" background so as not to compete with the fish.

maybe put a black or other solid color poster board behind his tank, so the wallpaper doesnt show, kinda comes off as busy. they will also probably pick one not showing any sort of tank equiptment, heaters, etc....

just my opinions, but i do really love your fish, i want #6!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like #6 too. Nothing against the others! They are all beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!! no offense taken! I think I'm gonna go with #5 or #6 I can't decide!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Love 5 x3 Wolfie is my favorite of your fish, lol.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5
5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 

:smile:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think your answer is Wolfie.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Romad said:


> 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5
> 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5
> 
> :smile:


LOL!!!!!!!

I'll take the hint.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I think you should take pictures of clypso, with a full spread on his tail, I've seen pics of that and I love it. hey what is this contest all about I might want to enter myself..:lol:


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wolfie!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I went ahead and entered Wolfie. 

K stiles: The only Thatfishplace store is in PA, and I'm not sure you can use a gift certificate online, but here is the link anyhow.  http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/CustomerPhotos.web


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

oh oops, ah well good luck with Wolfie!!!!!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*go with 5, he is very handsome, never saw one those particular colors.*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeaah Wolfie! Good luck!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll take the hint.


 
Geesh I thought I was being subtle. NOT :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahaha!!

I think I'm gonna enter a picture of my kitties too.  Here it is, tell me what you think...

#1 









#2









#3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Number 3 or Number one x3 For sure.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh man, I squealed irl. 
Your cats are sooooooo adorable. i can't pick between #1 and #3.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

By the by, if you ever find your cats missing, DO NOT PANIC. They'll be safe and sound at my house XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, its sooo hard to choose!! All 3 pics are cute!! I'll say #3.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> By the by, if you ever find your cats missing, DO NOT PANIC. They'll be safe and sound at my house XD


LOL...I'm coming to visit.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!!!!!! You guys are too funny! I'm actually trying to find homes for those two.....  They are some of our kittens. We have outdoor cats, and a LOT of 'em!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was going to ask you if they were siblings. They are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Auuughh don't tempt me Doggyhog! I'd take the first one in a heartbeat if I could! :-(


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I was going to ask you if they were siblings. They are absolutely beautiful!!


Thanks.  They are actually not siblings! A few weeks apart. The grey one is Luna and the Black Calico is Gretl.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

5!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh geez, I WANT NUMBER 1!!! XD I love Number 2 as well... but number 1 is so pretty o.o


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, both of them are ADORABLE! I hope they find good homes!


----------

